# unilateral procedure & left and right modifier



## jenmar (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello...does anyone know if the following unilateral code requires a left or right modifier? I know it requires a 50 modifier for a bilateral procedure.          63030 laminotomy, with decompression of nerve root(s), including partial facetectomy, foraminotomy and/or excision of herniated intervertebral disc; 1 interspace, lumbar
Thanks a bunch


----------



## hbcodingent@aol.com (Apr 7, 2012)

Hello 

If the code descriptor 63030 does not indicate a specific laterality then the LT or RT modifier would be appropriate to append to the submitted code, if it is a unilateral procedure performed.  

I hope this helps.  

Michelle D.


----------



## jenmar (Apr 16, 2012)

yes, thank you


----------

